# Biocube 14 gallon Freshwater tank



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

So i started cycling my 14 gallon biocube tank and its looking great.. i have a sand substrate about 3 inches.. i have some driftwood and some moneywort plant and i have some rotala indica.. Was thnking of getting some java fern to add more plants in the tank.. any thoughts on it.. And also i was thnking of getting a dwarf puferfish in my tank.. Do u thnk putting a crayfish would be ok? Is der any other freshwater fish i can add along with the dwarf puffer? Any advice would be appreciated.. Thank you

Will be posting pictures soon!


----------



## jimbo2412 (May 17, 2008)

jeppun21 said:


> So i started cycling my 14 gallon biocube tank and its looking great.. i have a sand substrate about 3 inches.. i have some driftwood and some moneywort plant and i have some rotala indica.. Was thnking of getting some java fern to add more plants in the tank.. any thoughts on it.. And also i was thnking of getting a dwarf puferfish in my tank.. Do u thnk putting a crayfish would be ok? Is der any other freshwater fish i can add along with the dwarf puffer? Any advice would be appreciated.. Thank you
> 
> Will be posting pictures soon!


The java fern will be fine just attach it to the drift wood with fishing line. Now the puffers for the most part are a brackish water fish so you will have to acomidate the for a healthy and long life, I don't know about the crawfish with brackish water or with a puffer. Jimmy B
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The Dwarf Puffer is totally freshwater and should not be in brackish, so that solves that issue. But they can get feisty; a group of 3 in a 14g tank that is heavily planted will be fine. I would not add other fish with puffers, someone will be the loser.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

*Picture*

My tank


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

*Adding fish*

So I added some Java Fern to my 14 gallon freshwater gallon. Planning on adding some more since the Java fern looks awesome in the tank.. So with all the plant additions in my tank and my one pregnant guppy was wondering is a whip tail catfish gonna do well in my tank? I knw it grows up to 6" and i only have the guppy and i'll be having the frys but once the frys get older was gonna sell them at a local pet store... So whats ur guys take on the whip tail catfish for my tank..

thanks jep


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

no fries to sell? lol, puffers should be in a species tank for the best option


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

hahaha i knw lol fries.lol Um no i kinda gave up on the puffers but what do u thnk if i keep a guppy and the whiptail catfish in the biocube


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

one guppy? i guess you could do that. its up to you, just as long as the cat doesnt get too big which most does.


----------

